# Wil terug naar gentoo, na windows marteling

## xahodo

Hallo,

Een aantal jaar geleden heb ik gentoo gebruikt en was er best tevreden over. Maar, sinds ik een laptop (acer aspire 7750g) heb gekocht ben ik een beetje huiverig voor gezeur met de acpi en de graphics. Draadloze chip lijkt mij wel ok (atheros).

Nu heb ik sinds een tijdje windows 10 erop gezet en de opstarttijd ben ik niet erg over te spreken (dat stelt mijn geduld op de proef). Daarnaast heb ik gezeik met mijn videodriver en [i]natuurlijk[i/] is er geen propere hardware ondersteuning door de fabrikant aangezien mijn laptop al ouder is dan 2 jaar.

Op het moment vliegen van tijd tot tijd zwarte strepen door mijn scherm en kan ik er niks aan doen. Ook heeft hij er een handje van om naar veilige mode op te starten.

Lang verhaal kort: het enige wat erger is dan dit is windows 95.

Dus: ik wil terug naar gentoo, maar voordat ik van de regen in de drup beland wil ik eerst een antwoord op wat vragen. Ik heb ervaring met gentoo, maar het is al een tijdje geleden. Daarnaast heb ik geen ervaring met gentoo op een laptop.

Dus, hier zijn wat vragen die ik heb, voordat ik de sprong in het diepe neem.

Ik heb begrepen dat AMD support voor de 6650M graphics chip is gestopt, hoe zit het met de radeon driver in de kernel? Tot hoe ver gaat de ondersteuning daarop?

Weet iemand hoe buggy de acer acpi tables zijn uit 2011?

Ik heb een hoop gelezen over het systemd verhaal en maak mij, om eerlijk te zijn, zorgen dat dat op een gegeven moment voor problemen gaat zorgen. Tot in hoeverre moet ik mij daar zorgen om maken (ik wil gewoon openrc gebruiken)?

Alvast bedankt.

----------

## renee77

op de eerste twee vragen heb ik niet direct antwoord.

Op de laatste wel. System d of openrc zijn voor mij allebei even prettig om mee te werken. 

Op het moment dat je voor de gnome desktop gaat, zul je voor openrc wat extra stappen moeten nemen dan bij systemd. Er is een mooie installatie guide voor gnome en system d https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Sakaki's_EFI_Install_Guide

Deze guide is wel in het Engels en mocht je hem gaan volgen wil ik je graag ter overweging mee geven, dat encryptie problemen op kan leveren als je naar de UK of US reist. https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/wikis/FrequentlyAskedQuestions Zie kopje 5.18 What about Plausible Deniability?

System d en openrc vragen alleen een andere manier van aanpak, qua het starten van processen en configuratie en zijn beiden ondersteund door Gentoo. 

In de kernel kun je kiezen welk van de twee je wilt gebruiken, je kunt ze zelfs beiden aanvinken.

Hoop dat dit helpt meer inzicht te krijgen!

Groetjes Eva

----------

